# The Survivalist movie



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Just got done watching _The Survivalist_ on Netflix. This one is gritty and raw on the level of _The Road_.

It's set in Ireland and the basic premise is a guy Surviving on his own after some type of TEOTWAWKI event. They never say what it is but in the beginning they do mention population and oil. At his cabin he is met by and older and younger woman who are looking for food. I won't say what happens after that as it would ruin the film. One of the best survival movies I have seen. I highly recommend it to everyone. Just remember it is very real and has some disturbing images.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I watched it,and I give it an A.....


----------



## Chance Favors (Sep 21, 2017)

What's the age level of appropriateness?


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Chance Favors said:


> What's the age level of appropriateness?


MA, nudity and sexual conduct, personally in my household, a person would have to be at least 18......but that's me.....


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Being disturbed myself, I should have no problem watching the flick. :shock: I seem to recall seeing a blurb about this and made a note then that it may be a good watch.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Just watched this on iTunes. Oh my!!


Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Chance Favors said:


> What's the age level of appropriateness?


The movie starts with him dragging and burying a dead body. Plus you will see all the main characters nude. So take that how you will.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Two thumbs up!


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

My take is that he was down to two shells after 7 years, 10k ammo in 7 equals 120/mo, 4rds per day. Don't know what he started with. I would hate to live like that for that long and be down to basically no ammo. To some 10k ammo sounds like a lot, maybe he had to burn up a bunch early on. Some is good, more is better and too much is just enough. jmo.


----------

